# Bletchley Park G Block May 2018



## FunkyMuffin (Jul 23, 2018)

*HISTORY: (compliments of Pastscape)*

"Block G formed part of the Government Code and Cipher School at Bletchley Park. It was constructed in October 1943 as an extension to Block F and Block D. The single-storey spurs to the west housed the ISK and ISOS sections which dealt with the decoding of Enigma and conventional cipher messages from the German secret service. These sections played a vital role in the monitoring of the receipt of false information about the plans for D Day fed by allied intelligence to the German high command. The two-storey U-shaped block to the east housed SIXTA, the Army traffic analysis sections, which dealt with the direction of radio-intercept stations and analysis of the enemy radio traffic. These sections played a vital role in the interception of the Enigma messages. 

After the departure of the Government Code and Cipher School in 1946 the building was used as a training school for the Post Office and then British Telecom. Since the closure of this school in 1984 the building has remained empty. In 1994 it became part of the Bletchley Park Trust."


*EXPLORE:*

This wasn't on our list of places to visit that day, but a last minute decision at the wrong time of day. I left my camera in the car, not thinking we'd get in (but we did) so all these photos were taken with my iPhone 6. It's a bit of a strange location, sandwiched in-between a housing estate and in full view of Bletchley Park. As my partner in crime says, "walk in like you own the place!". So we did just that.


























































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## krela (Jul 23, 2018)

iphone did good, thanks for posting.


----------



## old git (Jul 24, 2018)

Just stuck a hard hat and hi viz on when I did this as I do on anywhere where residents are watching. Turns you from a pikey to a workman instantly.


----------



## FunkyMuffin (Jul 24, 2018)

old git said:


> Just stuck a hard hat and hi viz on when I did this as I do on anywhere where residents are watching. Turns you from a pikey to a workman instantly.



That’s a good idea, I shall try that next time


----------



## KPUrban_ (Jul 24, 2018)

Nice, iPhones are pretty good for their cameras. 
The place hasn't changed since I visited a few weeks ago.


----------



## HughieD (Jul 24, 2018)

Wow! You did good with that iPhone.


----------



## FunkyMuffin (Jul 25, 2018)

KPUrbex said:


> Nice, iPhones are pretty good for their cameras.
> The place hasn't changed since I visited a few weeks ago.



Is that room still scattered with personnel files from the post office? I did wonder why they never removed them.


----------



## Wrench (Jul 25, 2018)

Some cracking shots there FM
Thanks for sharing chuck


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jul 25, 2018)

Yes nicely done, thats another place I must check out!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 25, 2018)

FunkyMuffin said:


> Is that room still scattered with personnel files from the post office? I did wonder why they never removed them.



At the time the files were abandoned, most of the personnel would have been EX employees, Retired though age or illness or Died in service. As with most personnel files of that era, they would not have contained anything that was not recorded on other sources available to the general public - electoral roll etc. So let somebody else foot the bill to remove/trash them. A very common occurrence in locations that housed firms that had gone bust or been wound up during take overs.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 25, 2018)

HughieD said:


> Wow! You did good with that iPhone.



I wish the iPhone had been around during my working days, would have saved lugging that bloody equipment bag over miles of track work. Looking back at the images recorded with various 35mm and large format cameras, 95% of them could have been taken on an iPhone and would have been acceptable as evidence. Also remember the camera only records what one sees in 'one's minds eye' - if you cannot 'see' or 'understand' what you are trying to record on the image, it is very doubtful that striking images will be produced; no matter what the equipment is.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Jul 25, 2018)

FunkyMuffin said:


> Is that room still scattered with personnel files from the post office? I did wonder why they never removed them.



I suppose upon closure they didn't expect people to go into the buildings.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 26, 2018)

Nice one! Thanks for sharing


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 26, 2018)

Im finking of dumping me tripod if you took these on an iPhone haha...oh I aint got an iPhone so Id better not be too hasty!

I thought something would of happened to G Block by now as when I went about 3 yrs ago the asbestos team were just setting themselves up right outside G Block and I had to sneak about the place, have they given up here then, was there no activity??? 

Fab pics!


----------



## FunkyMuffin (Jul 27, 2018)

prettyvacant71 said:


> Im finking of dumping me tripod if you took these on an iPhone haha...oh I aint got an iPhone so Id better not be too hasty!
> 
> I thought something would of happened to G Block by now as when I went about 3 yrs ago the asbestos team were just setting themselves up right outside G Block and I had to sneak about the place, have they given up here then, was there no activity???
> Fab pics!




Thanks and yes, they were done on my iPhone.
Nah, only the dog walkers from the neighbourhood. The local kids might be in there playing and sometimes they can be nasty. Go when school starts in September. We were there for 2 hours unchallenged.


----------



## Wrench (Aug 13, 2018)

Top job fm I need to go here at some point


----------



## FunkyMuffin (Aug 14, 2018)

Thank you! It’s a great place for a casual mooch


----------

